# 2012 Touareg TDI cold starting problem



## cspin2802 (Feb 7, 2011)

I've had my 2012 Touareg diesel for about 1 week and have about 600 miles on it. The day after I picked it up, and every morning since when starting first thing in the morning (temp in the low teens), I turned the ignition to "on" position, wait for "coil/glow plug light" to turn off with foot on brake, and turn key to start - nothing. It won't turn over. Then turn key back to "on" position and try to start again. Still nothing. 

Next, I remove key and try again - this time it starts. 
Now, every morning the 1st cold start attempt is the same - it won't turn over. Then, when I remove key and try again, it starts every time. Starts fine thoughout the day. Anyone have this issue? Or a solution to a repair? VW dealer is stumped


----------



## VW/Porsche Fahrer (Dec 14, 2011)

I never turn my key to "on" to warm up the glow plugs I only had to do that with my old 1978 Rabbit Diesel, years ago. For teh Touareg, with my foot on the brake, I just briefly go right to "start". There will be a delay for a few seconds but it will start on it's own.

These vehicles have automatic starting and will take over from there...... system check, glow plugs, start.


----------



## early74B (Feb 18, 2009)

VW/Porsche Fahrer said:


> I never turn my key to "on" to warm up the glow plugs I only had to do that with my old 1978 Rabbit Diesel, years ago. For teh Touareg, with my foot on the brake, I just briefly go right to "start". There will be a delay for a few seconds but it will start on it's own.
> 
> These vehicles have automatic starting and will take over from there...... system check, glow plugs, start.


+1; even though we own a gasser VR6 Touareg we previously owned a '98 New Beetle TDI and that also had a pre-heater in it for diesel to the glow plugs, we of course added an anti-gel agent to the fuel but most modern diesel fuel tanks have it in it already during the winter, just need to avoid any bio-based fuels with really low temps. The TDI we had would show the blue symbol for the glow plug as you needed to wait a few seconds or so and then it would start ... no need at all on the newest ones, the T-Reg does have it own won't-start-without-pressing-the-brake-pedal (also a warning shows up between the gauges) but otherwise should start when it self checks almost immediately or within a few seconds depending on just how cold the ambient temp outside is.


----------



## BrewDude (Nov 3, 2000)

You're doing it wrong. Insert key fob, put foot on brake pedal, turn key fob left or right depending on your choosing, wait for car to start. 

Cold days usually don't have more than a 5 second delay from the time the fob is turned until it fires. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

^ what BrewDude said.

You don't even have to hold it. Just put foot on brake, turn key all the way to one side or another, release and the Touareg will start. My foot is on the brake the whole time.

Mine hasn't taken longer than 3 seconds even down to -1F so far.


----------



## ECLongboarder (Jan 20, 2012)

As other have said. No cold start issues ever on my 2012. Many sub-zero days in upstate NY.


----------

